# Moratorium on OTA and Earl-bashing



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to propose a moratorium on all talk of OTA, and my extension all attempts to bash or persuade Earl as regards OTA-related dates, times, and information, until next Wednesday. 

It's clear the poor guy has told us all he can, and if I read things right, there will be a revelation aobut OTA and some unrelated feature in the very near future. I say, let the guy take some time off from answering the same question 18,000 times. 

I'm not suggesting the moderators close any threads or anything, I think it's just time to let it sit. 

Who's in? Who agrees to take the "No OTA 'til the day" pledge?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think anyone is Bashing me...

Trying to trick me into saying something, I can't...... .yes
But I don't think anyone is bashing me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice to know you've still got a good attitude.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Earl give me the OTA release date!!!! Bash bash bash bash. :uglyhamme :bang


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Plus it is kind of fun trying to figure new ways to tell you all... but not tell you.


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think anyone is Bashing me...
> 
> Trying to trick me into saying something, I can't...... .yes
> But I don't think anyone is bashing me.


Nah, it is not Earl that everyone is bashing - its D* and they deserve it ALL :nono2:

Thanks for being such a good sport and for all your work to keep us up to date, Earl.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think anyone is Bashing me...
> 
> Trying to trick me into saying something, I can't...... .yes
> But I don't think anyone is bashing me.


MORATORIUM, harummph! If we can't persist in trying to weasel something out of Earl, by hook or crook, about OTA, well....we just might start climbing towers (think U of Texas a few years ago) and popping off a few rounds...I mean really, this is getting tense...the anticipation is palpable!

We don't need no stinkin' OTA moratorium.

As the inmates rattle their tin cups across the jail house bars:

We Want OTA
We Want OTA
We Want OTA

(I just set my matress on fire)

Now, have a good chuckle and let Earl fend for himself, (he's very good at it, and has our gratitude, confidence and support...but those aren't reasons to let him off the hook)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

hjones4841 said:


> Nah, it is not Earl that everyone is bashing - its D* and they deserve it ALL :nono2:
> 
> Thanks for being such a good sport and for all your work to keep us up to date, Earl.


I'd argue as to whether they deserve it ALL but it's fun anyway. So few things in life are really, really fun that you have to consider it a reward in itself.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Plus it is kind of fun trying to figure new ways to tell you all... but not tell you.


And its fun trying to find new ways of asking without directly asking...

Thanks for all the fish,
Tom


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like the moratorium idea is going down in flames... oh well just a thought. So, If you can't beat 'em, join 'em! 

ATTICA!!
ATTICA!!

I hereby DEMAND that Rupert Murdoch PERSONALLY come to my house and get MY OTA working on my HR20! Never mind that I live in the Los Angeles DMA and have every @$^%#%^& channel known to man available in my locals package, I want MORE, MORE, MORE! I can't be responsible for my own actions if I don't get my OTA within the next 5 minutes (even though I'm nowhere near the house right now). 

How's that? Do I fit in now?


----------



## Garand762 (Sep 27, 2006)

OTA is definitely a big issue, more for some than others. It will be here when it gets here and no amount of posting on this forum is going to get it here any sooner. I guess I don't understand why this horse keeps getting beaten the way it is.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> How's that? Do I fit in now?


No, it wasn't incoherent enough. More rage, more misspellings and more exclamation points are necessary. Please revise your methods before trying to join the group.



(where is the 'sarcastic' similie?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

redfiver said:


> (where is the 'sarcastic' similie?)


I was thniking the same thin!!!!!!!

(Better?)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Looks like the moratorium idea is going down in flames... oh well just a thought. So, If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!
> 
> ATTICA!!
> ATTICA!!
> ...


PERFECTO!, especially the ATTICA, wish I had thought of that instead of stinky ol' matress.:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually I thought the mattress bit was pretty good...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Actually I thought the mattress bit was pretty good...


It would have helped had I learned how to spell the word, though.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I liked the mattress bit also. :lol:  

GH


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Plus it is kind of fun trying to figure new ways to tell you all... but not tell you.


That's just plain evil. 

But, since we're talking about it. Maybe you could speak about a hypothetical situation in which a company might have wanted to release something by a certain date, and then decided due to an unforseen turn of events to delay said release. Hypothetically, of course, how long would that delay be? :lol:


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice try....but just a shade too transparent:lol:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hasan said:


> Nice try....but just a shade too transparent:lol:


transparent? Me? Never....

But, seriously, getting back to this hypothetical situation...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> That's just plain evil.
> 
> But, since we're talking about it. Maybe you could speak about a hypothetical situation in which a company might have wanted to release something by a certain date, and then decided due to an unforseen turn of events to delay said release. Hypothetically, of course, how long would that delay be? :lol:


Not really sure how that hypothetical situation would playout...

But in anothe rHypothetical, where there is a company when two areas are not on the same page... I think hypothetically, you can have a disconnect on delivery dates.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not really sure how that hypothetical situation would playout...
> 
> But in anothe rHypothetical, where there is a company when two areas are not on the same page... I think hypothetically, you can have a disconnect on delivery dates.


Aha, so the OTA guy at D* is on vacation this week, that is what the deal is...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope I think someone in the marketing department couldn't spell OTA correctly so they couldn't get the press release done in time.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

Its a good thing lexus did jump the gun and put their parallel parking car to the public before it was perfected:lol:


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

It is simple, some people prefer to gripe than do something. If you don't like your D* service, go to E*, cable or FIOS (if you live in the few areas that have this) and then proceed griping about what poor service you receive there. NOTHING is ever going to work flawlessly 100% of the time, we as consumers don't want to pay the amount of money of what they would actually charge for this level of service. Is D* perfect, no but I know that my service is better than the other services that I have had in the past and what people that I have known with the others services.

I am convinced that some people are never happy unless they are miserable, I have known more than a few of these type. Everything to this is either "the greatest thing ever" or "the biggest piece of junk ever known to man" and nothing is ever in between. They are just tiresome blowhards.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think anyone is Bashing me...


Earl,
You're ugly, you smell funny, and the Bears stink.
:grin:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Except Urlacher.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

EMoMoney said:


> Earl,
> You're ugly, you smell funny, and the Bears stink.
> :grin:


Funny ha-ha or funny strange?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

EMoMoney said:


> Earl,
> You're ugly, you smell funny, and the Bears stink.
> :grin:


You must have been talking to my wife lately....

And if the "Bears stink"... damm... I would hate to see what good is.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

How about a moratorium on this thread.........geez.............
Good thing it's in the HR20 Q&A section...

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

bluedogok said:


> ...I am convinced that some people are never happy unless they are miserable, I have known more than a few of these type. Everything ...is either "the greatest thing ever" or "the biggest piece of junk ever known to man" and nothing is ever in between. They are just tiresome blowhards.


Well said! :up:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Despite Earl being a Bears fan, we don't hold that against him...he's still a great guy with lots of good information. It just goes to show there's good in everyone. :lol:


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bluedogok said:


> It is simple, some people prefer to gripe than do something. If you don't like your D* service, go to E*, cable or FIOS (if you live in the few areas that have this) and then proceed griping about what poor service you receive there. NOTHING is ever going to work flawlessly 100% of the time, we as consumers don't want to pay the amount of money of what they would actually charge for this level of service. Is D* perfect, no but I know that my service is better than the other services that I have had in the past and what people that I have known with the others services.
> 
> I am convinced that some people are never happy unless they are miserable, I have known more than a few of these type. Everything to this is either "the greatest thing ever" or "the biggest piece of junk ever known to man" and nothing is ever in between. They are just tiresome blowhards.


Notice the location. Austin. Bell Tower. Charles Whitman. Nice to toss in that fun-filled comment into what was a light thread. You must be a Republican...always the simple answer to a complex situation. What is tiresome are posts like yours. And to your point, I have several things that work flawlessly, 100 percent. You're just unlucky, I guess. And my HR20 works too, but when it didn't, it pissed me off.

Your logic on customer service is twisted too. We don't want to pay the amount of money they would charge for this level of service? Huh? Sounds like the ramblings of a tiresome blowhard.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> Well said! :up:


Yeah, right out of Harvard. Give us a break.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

This was such a nice, lighthearted, absurdist thread, and someone had to try to make a serious point...now that's out of line and I want that person disciplined.   

If we wanted to make serious points, we would have posted them somewhere else, now knock it off! 

I'm serious...we were all having fun, and some strident advocate of one thing or another had to come in and ruin it for everyone else. Shame on you ! There's a ton of threads here where one can pontificate, rant, lecture, talk down to, reason and nearly everything else...so please keep this thread innocently idiotic...we're trying to have fun here!:eek2:

Oooops, violated the first directive of this thread....not supposed to be serious!

If you want to make a real point, and not just have fun, go somewhere else in this forum. This thread is for being stupid/cute/coy/ironic/hyperbolic AND FUNNY, but nothing too substantive.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> This was such a nice, lighthearted, absurdist thread, and someone had to try to make a serious point...now that's out of line and I want that person disciplined.
> 
> If we wanted to make serious points, we would have posted them somewhere else, now knock it off!
> 
> ...


You call that post from Austin substantive, serious? Surely you jest. Get it?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one, Tstarn!....and don't call me Shirley


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hasan said:


> Nice one, Tsarn!....and don't call me Shirley


You got it, Shirley.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

tstarn said:


> You must be a Republican...always the simple answer to a complex situation.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

All those Earl bashers are gonna owe him a box of cigars pretty soon (hint-hint).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> All those Earl bashers are gonna owe him a box of cigars pretty soon (hint-hint).


I prefer teh bubble gum flavor, the blue ones just don't look right.. 

(Aka, I don't smoke)

And honestly... no one owes me anything.... I just do my part, in this crazy world.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I prefer teh bubble gum flavor, the blue ones just don't look right..
> 
> (Aka, I don't smoke)
> 
> And honestly... no one owes me anything.... I just do my part, in this crazy world.


Come on Earl, stop being so modest. All of us here know that the Early 07 directive given to the CSRs was SUPPOSED to be true, and that any release of OTA that happens before that was a direct result of your hard work.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry, I read it as another "bash" whatever thread, since I see so many of them on here it was hard to tell there was suppose to be a difference


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

That's OK...this one is just for fun...and there have been some really good ones posted in this thread. We're hot on Earl's trail...it's been said he's travelling with Carmen San Diego


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hasan said:


> That's OK...this one is just for fun...and there have been some really good ones posted in this thread. We're hot on Earl's trail...it's been said he's travelling with Carmen San Diego


Do Do Do .... "Where in the World Is...... "


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Come on Earl, stop being so modest. All of us here know that the Early 07 directive given to the CSRs was SUPPOSED to be true, and that any release of OTA that happens before that was a direct result of your hard work.


You might be on to something there. In the now infamous "rumor" thread, Master Earl said himself,.....

"Things do change, and can change over night... this release is no different..
Between Monday and Today (at this moment), something things have changed."

:scratch:


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

It's sad I want OTA but I don't think that I am even in range to receive and OTA HD.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Bigger, higher antenna!

As is said in the world of ham radio, if your antenna didn't come down in the winter, then it wasn't big enough or high enough. 

More seriously, have you gone to antennaweb.org and put in your zip code? If you do, you will see what it would take to get OTA...or if it is just isn't possible.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> Bigger, higher antenna!
> 
> As is said in the world of ham radio, if your antenna didn't come down in the winter, then it wasn't big enough or high enough.
> 
> More seriously, have you gone to antennaweb.org and put in your zip code? If you do, you will see what it would take to get OTA...or if it is just isn't possible.


Yeah I have I am on the fringe I will try some different setups and see. The problem is that I am in a small valley.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Except Urlacher.


OVERATED!!!!!!


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> OVERATED!!!!!!


I personally like the move Brady put on Urlacher. I would too since I am a Patriots fan . If I was not I would just think that Urlacher did not want a fine.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> OVERATED!!!!!!


I seem to recall one Jerome Bettis knocking Urlacher backwards in the snow about a year ago.

But, now Bettis is gone and so, seemingly, is Cowher's passion and with it, the team's desire not to play like a high school JV squad.


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Carbon said:


> Yeah I have I am on the fringe I will try some different setups and see. The problem is that I am in a small valley.


I'm in a fringe area at 63 miles and receive everything just fine. If there are houses in your area with antennas from 20 to 30 years ago then chances are good you will be fine.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

iacas said:


> I seem to recall one Jerome Bettis knocking Urlacher backwards in the snow about a year ago.
> 
> But, now Bettis is gone and so, seemingly, is Cowher's passion and with it, the team's desire not to play like a high school JV squad.


I have great respect for Urlacher, but yes, Mr. Bettis did lay him out getting to the endzone. My play of the year.









Urlacher would have fit in wonderfully with Jack Lambert and Jack Ham.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

hasan said:


> If you want to make a real point, and not just have fun, go somewhere else in this forum. This thread is for being stupid/cute/coy/ironic/hyperbolic AND FUNNY, but nothing too substantive.


Stupid??? Heh that's me! I'm all in now.

Earl - I don't have an HR20, I'm not in a market for one, nor do I care if they get OTA this week or next - BUT, can you please tell me when they will get it????

Will it be before or after Rexxie gets demoted? Before or after da Bears lose a game? Before or after the Florida Gators pulverize the Buckeyes???? Huh??? Well - people without HR20s demand an answer to these questions now!

Oh yeah - while I'm at it - WHEN WILL MY FOX OTA SOUND PROBLEMS BE FIXED ON MY HR10??? (Didn't want the HR20 blowhards to think EVERYTHING was rosy over here!)

Chris


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

cbearnm said:


> I have great respect for Urlacher, but yes, Mr. Bettis did lay him out getting to the endzone. My play of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way. Would rather have Lance Briggs in that group. Now he is a nice LB


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> No way. Would rather have Lance Briggs in that group. Now he is a nice LB


Well... It is really nice having both of them..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BudShark said:


> Will it be before or after Rexxie gets demoted? Before or after da Bears lose a game? Before or after the Florida Gators pulverize the Buckeyes????


Rex won't get the axe during this season...that said, Ohio State will pummel the Gators, since most Florida players have to return to prison cause their work-release program has expired. 

By the OTA will be here *very* soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BudShark said:


> Stupid??? Heh that's me! I'm all in now.
> 
> Earl - I don't have an HR20, I'm not in a market for one, nor do I care if they get OTA this week or next - BUT, can you please tell me when they will get it????
> 
> ...


Sorry, no... can't tell you.

Since Sexy Rexy isn't getting demoted this week, I'll have to update that after he plays against St. Louis

Since I don't see the Bears loosing again till next Fall... before

And since Hell hasn't frozen over, I'll say before Florida beats the Buckeyes (since that is not happening until at least 2008)

As for the HR10... ask TiVo... they are the ones writing the update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since Sexy Rexy isn't getting demoted this week...


You must be refering to his girly-man eyebrows....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You must be refering to his girly-man eyebrows....


Nah... that is what they call him on Chicago Sports Radio


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nah... that is what they call him on Chicago Sports Radio


Slow news (sports) day, huh?


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

hasan said:


> MORATORIUM, harummph! ...
> 
> ... Now, have a good chuckle and let Earl fend for himself, (he's very good at it, and has our gratitude, confidence and support...but those aren't reasons to let him off the hook)


"I didn't get a harummph outta that guy!"

"Give the Governor an harummph!"


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

OK....harummph!


----------

